# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Ditari im.

## 2043

Per here te pare pas shume vitesh, po bej publik ditarin tim te mbajtur ne kushte teper te veshtira. Besoj se edhe shume te tjere do te gjejne veten ne keto histori reale. Do ju lutesha te me mirekuptonit, qe per arsye te anonimatit dhe mos lendimit te personave qe permenden, te cilet nuk me kane autorizuar ti permend , une do te ndryshoj disa nga emrat e personazheve reale.
..Me vjen keq qe nje pjese mjaft e rendesishme e Ditarit , pra muaji i pare qe ka qene edhe me i veshtiri, nuk e di se nga ka perfunduar. Keshtu qe po e filloj atje ku e gjeta *Ditarin tim* te dashur 

Me respekt.
2043

18.Maj 1991
Ne mengjes dola me mendimin te shplodhem dhe te shetis neper qytet. Vesha shapkat e Lolit dhe dola ne sheshin Omonia.(qendra e Athines) . Sheshi eshte pushtuar nga shqiptaret, me fal nga fieraket.Posa dola, ora ishte 07.00, takova nja 10 shoke qe po kerkonin pune duke u thirrur zoterinjve qe kalonin me makina: - Dhulja, dhula. Eqi dhulja per mena? Po qeshja me ta: - He mo , doni pune e. Keni ngelur pa buke e? Flini ne metro e? Donit Greqine ju qe te vuani, nuk doni qylin ne Shqiperi.
 . Kot fare i ngrita doren nje makine dhe i fola zoterise qe ishte brenda: - Eqi dhulja per mena qirie? (Ka pune per mua zoteri?). - Ela - tha zoteria, per dhio pedhia. (per dy djem). Hipa ne makine bashke me nje djale qe nuk e njihja fare. Brenda ishte edhe nje djale tjeter , nje polak qe quhej Teodor (dori). Shkuam diku ne nje shtepi qe po i behej shtesa. Afendikoi ishte doktor. Shtruam nje dysheme ne kat te dyte me beton. Shpirti na doli , por te pakten vetem 4 ore punuam. Na pagoi nga 5 mije dhrahmi. Ne oren 13.00 isha perseri ne Omonia.....-......
ora 24.00, ose 00.00. Tani sapo u kthyem nga kinemaja me Lolin. Pame filmin Mbreti i Nju Jorkut, ne kinema Titanik. Naten e mire tani se edhe dita mbaroi , po me duket se do mbaroje edhe nata.

----------


## mario_kingu

kaq ore kti i thua ditar  ti ???

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

ti 99-esh paske nerva te forta, se shumica e njerezve ne raste te tilla, jo ditar qe s'mbajne, por harrojne edhe te shkruajne.  Me pelqeu. Sec ka nje sens humori qe hall te qeshesh e hall te qash.

----------


## 2043

Ditari vazhdon:

E djele.19.maj.1991

Sot u ngrita qe shpejt dhe i hipa trenit per ne Pire. Ne Pire diten e djele behet pazar i madh. Njeriu atje mund te haroje edhe hallet nga rremuja e madhe qe ka perpara. Kerkova nje pale syze per babin nr.+1 , gjeta por nuk i mora .Sot dola vetem per te pare pazarin. Ceshte e verteta e vlen qe te besh pazarin ne Pire te dielen. Bleva nje pale shapka per Liden, nje pale veth per Kelen dhe nje autosinjalizues per celesat kur te humbasin, per babin, me mendimin per t`i derguar se bashku me ndonje send tjeter per mamin, Limen dhe nipcen e ardhshem, sa per t`i kujtuar, me ndonje shok qe mund te iki keto dite ne Shqiperi. Kam nje jave ne Athine, dhe s`kisha prere ndonjehere bilete per tren, apo autobuz dhe s`me kish kontrolluar njeri . Sot per here te pare qe preva bilete, na kontrolluan. (Me fat) Sikur te te kapin pa bilete paguan 20 fishin.Loli me foli qe kisha blere ato pak sende, se ka frike se mos na humbasin. me mire te kish qene Naci se do te kishte bere me pak fjale.


Vazhdon.....

----------


## 2043

E hene .20.maj.1991

Sot u gdhiva i semure, me pak te ftohur e pak temperature. Vazhdoj te fle ne nje dyshek me Lolin, por die dikush kishte lene dritaren hapur, pasi ketu vijne e ikin shume djem greke. Kur u zgjova, isha i bllokuar fare. Me kane mbetur fare pak para, prandaj dola te gjeja ndonje pune ne Omonia. Sot aty shqiptaret e kishin shpallur dite greve. Kishin nxjere edhe nje afishe , por shumica nuk erdhi ne greve. Gjithsejt beheshin , jo me shume se 500 vete.Ne oren 10.00 u nisem per te protestuar para parlamentit per mosplotesimin e te drejtave tona, prej andej na percollen ne ministrine e problemeve sociale. Policia greke qendroi shume korekte. Pale te shikoje kur nderohej sherbimi nga ushtaret e gardes para parlamentit. Shfaqje teatrale me vete. Ne ministri pasi u futen dy perfaqesues , pas nja dy oresh na thane se se shpejti do te krijohet nje zyre qe do te meret me problemin tone. Nje grekoamerikan, mbrojtes i te drejtave te njeriut, qe kishte organizuar greven na tha se neser do te na siguroje ushqim dhe strehim gratis(te shohim se c`do beje.). Megjithese kam shume pak para , sot bleva edhe nje termometer per Liden, nje ore dore per Kelen.(eshte e bukur sic me kishte porositur, por teper delikate) dhe nje pako me tableta Depon, te cilin me thane se perdoret per te gjitha llojet e dhimbjeve. Nje koker e provova edhe vete meqe me dhimbte koka dhe efekti ishte i menjehershem. Tani takova edhe babane e shokut tim Ilirian Seles, i cili paska ardhur ne Athine dhe do te kthehet serisht keto dite , ne Shqiperi dhe me premtoi qe t`u conte atyre ( njerezve te mi), sendet qe kam blere. Sot takova edhe vete Ilirin , i cili ka 5 muaj ne Greqi. Isha me te ne greve. Me premtoi nje vend pune ne nje ishull, te shohim. Tani qe erdha Lolin e gjeta ne gjume. Po shtrihem edhe une pak. 

.............ne darke shqiptaret u zune me irakianet ne Omonia.

----------


## 2043

E marte  .21.maj.1991

Sot dola qe ne mengjes per pune. Asnje lloj pune. Nga Shqiperia vazhdojne te vijne cdo dite djem te rinj, me pasaporte e pa pasaporte. Pasi brrodha gjithe diten neper rruge , diku ne nje rrugice takoj krejt rastesisht, nje burre qe ndoshta do te ndryshoje rrjedhen e jetes sime, Pasi mori vesh se jam shqiptar, pa pune dhe i shkolluar, si me beri  nje qere me pyetje, me propozoi te shkoja tek ai ne Korinth. Pranova menjehere. Se mos kam zgjedhje tjeter.

vazhdon.............

----------


## 2043

E premte.24.maj 1991.ora 06.40

Ne daten 22, pra te merkuren, u nisa me tren per ne Korinth. Shkova ne shtepine e zotit Mimi, por ai nuk ishte aty. Takova te shoqen , nje grua e vjeter por e sjellshme e cila me tha se zoti Mimi , eshte ne Athine dhe nuk ka ardhur akoma. Ajo tha se vjen neser. Ika qe andej dhe u ktheva ne Athine pasi rruga vajtje ardhje kushtonte me pak se hoteli dhe mua aq me teper nuk me dilnin parate per te fjetur ne hotel. Te flija jashte kisha ftohte, aq me teper qe vazhdoj te jem pak i semure me ftome. Me 23.5.1991 doja te shkoja por nuk kisha me asnje lek ne xhep. , bile kam ndenjur pa buke deri ne darke sa erdhi Loli dhe hengra vetem dy suflaqe me pite. 
Sot u ngrita qe shpejt dhe erdha ne stacionin e trenit nje ore e gjysem para orarit. Lus zotin te gjej ne shtepi zotin Mimi, pastaj te shohim se c`mund te bejme. Tani me duhet te ngrihem pasi eshte ora 06.50 dhe duhet te prese bilete , pasi ne oren 07.00, vjen treni per ne Korinth.
Baj misters
Shkruar ne stacionin e trenit per Peloponez. Athine.

vazhdon..........

----------


## 2043

E premte.24 maj.1991

..........vazhdon:

Jam duke udhetuar me tren per ne Korinth. Ketu ngado qe shkon njeriut i ze syri vetem rregull, bukuri e pasterti. Fare pak gjera te kujtojne ketu Shqiperine. Bie fjala edhe ketu njerezit shkruajne prapa dyerve te WC ve, ne kornizat e dritareve te trenave, deti eshte njesoj. Por bregu , jo ama. Ne kete natyre te virgjer dora e njeriut ka punuar me kujdesin e prindit per femijen, te mjekut te dhembshur per nje pacient te shendetshem. Degjoj njerez qe flasin ne gjuhe te huaj, qe zene ne goje ne gjuhen e tyre edhe emrin e vendit tim dhe nuk e kuptoj se c`thone.
Me siguri qe shajne qeverine dhe meshirojne popullin tone. Lajmet nga Shqiperia thone se vazhdon greva e pergjitheshme. Nuk e kuptoj edhe sa mund te rezistoje Shqiperia ne greve,  kur rezervat e saj dihet qe jane minimale. Kam merak per njerezit e shtepise. Ne Shqiperi cdo gje mund te ndodhe. Komunistet ne pushtet jane hipokritet dhe sadistet me te medhenj.
Edhe ata kane merak per mua, e di , por tani per tani s`mund ti mar ne telefon pasi s`kam para. Tani sapo kaluam fshatin Kineta, fshat i thencin. Fshat eshte Saranda. I njejti pozicion ne buze te ujit, por arkitektura dhe ndertimet te thurura me bukurite e natyres i falin syrit te njeriut  shume kenaqsi dhe te mos harojme se ky eshte nje fshat i vogel ku treni nuk ndalon
Oh, u lodha, jam edhe pa ngrene.

vazhdon..............

----------


## 2043

E shtune.25.maj.1991

Die me te mberitur ne Korinth shkova drejt e ne zyren e zotit Mimi. Me priti shume ngrohte. Me beri kafe dhe beme goxha muhabet. Mori ne telefon disa here per pune per mua por nuk u lidh dot me personin qe kerkonte. Pastaj shkuam neper qytet te dy bashke tek zyra e vajzes se tij Antigonit, e cila punonte arkitekte. Vajza e zotit Mimi me pelqeu shume, ishte mjaft e kendeshme. Punonte ne zyre me nje vajze tjeter qe quhej Lica. Ne nje moment kur zoti Mimi doli se bashku me Antigonin, nga dhoma, Lica gjeti rastin te me pyesi: -Thelis kafe? Oqi , - i thashe. Koka-kola? -tha Lica, . Ne - i thashe per ti bere qefin.Dhe keshtu Lica me qerasi me koka-kola nga frigoriferi qe kishin ne zyre. Me sa kuptoja aty njerezit flisnin mire per mua, por une e ndjeja veten ne pozite te veshtire nga pamundesia e komunikimit me ta , per shkak te gjuhes. Zoti Mimi me premtoi te me sjelle nga Athina libra dhe fjalore per te mesuar greqisht, pastaj me ftoi te haja dreke ne shtepi bashke me te dhe me te shoqen . Ishte nje dreke shume e pasur per stomakun tim te vogel. (me fal, te zvogeluar). Pasi hengrem supe me mish derri  dhe sallate me domate (po c`fare domatesh se?), na nxori kos. Mua mu duk si gjalpe, s`munda te ha dot shume. Mendova se mbaroi , kur c`te shikoj? Perpara meje u vendos nje pjate me luleshtrydhe. Ishte hera e pare qe takohesha me luleshtrydhet. Duhet te behesha kaq, te udhetoja 1000 km, pa te haja luleshtrydhe.I njoha vetem nga figurat e librave. Interesant, luleshtrydhet haeshin me sheqer. Nuk e dija. Hengra sa plasa, sa s`mund te haja me. Por kishte dava akoma kjo pune. Pas saj nje cokollate e madhe te cilen ma dhane ta haja me zor. Munda te ha vetem gjysmen. Zoti Mimi me solli me makine pastaj ketu  ku po shkruaj, ne Ksamil. Nje fshat nja 5 km larg Korinthi. Rruges me tregonte pronat e tij , Pallate qe i jepte me qera, toka qe i jepte me qera, plantacione me ullinj, agrume, dardha, pjeshke, kumbulla, kajsi , shege, o perendi ketu jane te gjitha llojet e frutave. Ne mes te gjithe kesaj parajse eshte shtepia ku me strehoi mua. Ketu banon edhe nje burre qe quhet Krisanthi, tip bujku i pafjale, nuk mund ta njoh se c`fare njeriu eshte. Duket se ardhja ime nuk i pelqeu, por s`ka se c`ben. Zoti Mimi me tregoi shtepine e cila eshte me dy kate , por mjaft e vjeter dhe ne te jane bere fare pak riparime. Eshte ne gjendje pothuaj te renuar. Me sa kuptoj e ka lene vetem per nostalgji. Me tregoi vatren e zjarit ne kat te dyte ku eshte lindur vete para 78 vjeteve. Megjithate koridori ku une ngrita shtratin, dhe dhoma ku fle Krisanthi dhe ku zoti Mimi ruan nje raft te madh me projektet e tij , jane ne gjendje te mire. por ketu  ka shume papasterti, do filloj te pastroj vete cdo gje qe te ri rehat. Zoti Mimi doli me makine per ne Korinth. Edhe Krisanthi doli per kafe, keshtu qe une ju futa shtepise me rrenje per ta pastruar. Lava te gjitha enet me AVA. Pastrova lavamanin me klor, pastrova dyshemene dhe kjo pune deri ne oren 12 te nates. Gjate kesaj kohe fola ne telefon me hallen ne Tirane, pastaj me shtepine. O Zot s`e kisha menduar se me kishte marre aq shume malli. Kur degjova zerin e babait ne telefon, me iku zeri im dhe me erdhen lotet. S`mund te flisja dot , ata e kujtonin se u nderpre linja dhe therisnin; Alo, alo. Pas pak e mora veten dhe fola me te gjithe me rradhe. Ne fillim thoshin nga nje fjale dhe largoheshin, duket edhe atyre u vinin lotet dhe u ikte zeri. Pastaj u llafosem gjate. U kenaqen ata, u kenaqa edhe une. Fola edhe me Limen, zogu i vogel i dajes, e lashe ti mar prape te dielen pasdite, qe te na ndermjetesoje centralistja se nuk degjohej mire. Sot qe ne mengjes u ngrita dhe vazhdova pastrimin . Ketu ka per te pastruar nje muaj rresht dhe nuk mbaroj dot. Ne fshat ka pleq qe flasin arberisht. Nuk i mar vesh mire se c`thone , por kuptohem me ta. . Njeri prej tyre eshte barba Kosta, qe e kam edhe komshi. Krisanthi mori gersheren e krasitjes dhe doli qe ne mengjes. Zoti Mimi erdhi me avokatin e tij nga ora 12.00. Avokati duket njeri i mire , flet edhe pak shqip (arberisht) . Me sollen nje cante te madhe me biskota, kafe, sheqer, si dhe ilace per te sperkatur pemet. Zoti Mimi u kenaq kur pa qe kisha pastruar shtepine. Kushedi qe kur kishte , qe nuk kishte vene dore njeri ketu. Sot fola me Noren e Lulit ne tirane dhe i dhashe nr e telefonit tim. Krisanthi s`ka ardhur akoma.

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Une di se te mbash Ditar eshte dicka intime dhe qe askush nuk duhet te lexoje ato cka shkruan aty..Gjithsesi te pergezoje per kete inicjative*

----------

2043 (15-10-2015)

----------


## Leila

Shume emocionuese ditari. Po na le ne ankth per vazhdimin. Kam lexuar edhe temen e ALBES ku ka shkruajtur per emigrimin gjate asaj kohe dhe me ka sjelle te njejtat emocione.

Rreth asaj kohe qe paske ngrene luleshtrydhe (1991) i kam provuar dhe une per here te pare dhe filloi te m'i mbillte gjyshja ne nje tepsi te madhe. Lezeti i 3-4 luleshtrydheve/secili c'do mengjes per nje femije 5 vjec ishte mrekullia vete  :buzeqeshje:

----------

2043 (15-10-2015)

----------


## 2043

E djele.26.maj.1991

Die ja kalova mire. Me ane te centralistes ju dergova atyre te shtepise edhe nr. tim te telefonit. Pasdite pasi bera disa pune qe me kishte porositur qirie Mimi, pastrova shtepine si zakonisht dhe u ula e po rrija. Vajti vone dhe s`kisha ngrene darke. Mora ne telefon qirie Mimin dhe i thashe. - Mos u merzit, - me tha , -Une jam ketu, dhe pasi mori ne telefon gjitonin tim, Kriston, ky i fundit erdhi vete, me mori e me coi ne dyqanin e ushqimeve, te bulmetit e c`nuk kishte atje. Vetem buke-psomi, jo. dyqanin e kam ketu afer. Aty familja qe e zoteronte flisnin te tere arberisht. U kenaqa shume kur pasi e moren vesh se ne dyqan ka ardhur nje alvanos, erdhi edhe nje plak dhe me tha: - Shqipetar je ti?  - Po i thashe, shqiptar.
Ishte hera e pare qe kur kam ardhur ne Greqi qe me thone shqiptar, te gjithe na thone alvanos. Kerkova ndonje gje te gateshme per te ngrene , por nuk shisnin, atehere mora nje cope te madhe sallami dhe nje cope djathi kackavall, 5 kokra veze dhe nje koka-kola. Pasi pagova e zonja e shtepise -shitesja, me paketoi bashke me te tjerat edhe nje tas me makarona. Keto me tha , - nuk i paguan , Jane nga te shtepise. Per cdo hall qe te kesh, do vish ketu.
I falenderova dhe dola me kriston. Sot qe ne mengjes lava te gjitha plackat e mija dhe vesha pantallona , kemishe  dhe xhuboks, nga ato qe kishte dollapi i zotit Mimi. Dola nga kopeshti , hengra sa munda nespulla e mandarina, hengra edhe c`me kishin mbetur nga mbreme dhe u ula te shkruaj keto qe lexove.


vazhdon..............

----------


## 2043

Emarte.28.maj.1991...ora-18.45

Te dielen fola ne telefon me shtepine. Ishin mire. Kela qau se nuk e lane te fliste e para me mua. Ne Shqiperi vazhdon greva e pergjitheshme. 
Dije ndenja gjithe diten ne shtepi. Punova pak mbrapa ne kopesht dhe prisja te telefononte qirie Mimi per pune.Por telefoni nuk ra gjithe diten. Ne mbremje shkova tek kafeneja e Taqos. Aty mjaft fshatare (kryesisht te moshuar) flasin arberisht. Per mua , duket se kane pershtypje te mire. Manoli me vuri emrin Panajotis , shkurt Panos dhe te gjithe atje me therriten me kete emer. Perpiqeshin kush e kush te me qeraste. Por une vazhdoj si ne Shqiperi, te pi fare pak. Piva nje kupe vere te bardhe. Mora nr. e telefonit te lokalit qe tu a jap njerezve te mi, se mund te mos jem ne shtepi kur te me telefonojne. Pastaj Krisanthi dhe Manoli, me shpune tek nje lokal tjeter aty afer dhe hengrem darke deri ne oren 01.00 te nates. Sot me zgjoi zilja e telefonit. I njejti ze femre qe kerkon gjithmone Krisanthin. Te shohim, c`fare do te bejme sot.

----------


## Zemrushja

uaaauuuuu me te vertet rrenqethese cfare keni perjetuar ditet e para ne emigrim

Kjo u ka ndodhur te gjitheve.... Edhe mua ketu ne usa.. veshtiresia per pune etj...

Te pershendes

----------

2043 (15-10-2015)

----------


## Egla-tina

O vlla te me falesh nese po i fys turinjte kot ne temen tende ,por Ditari eshte simbol personal . Halle kemi te gjithe sepse jemi shqiptare ky fat na ra . 
Ditari eshte personal dhe intimitet por nese shikon ndonje pergjigje me spec mos u nxeh sepse ke nisur nje valle , mendohu ta hedhesh deri ne fund .
Gjithe te mirat bye .

----------


## 2043

Faleminderit Zemerushe!
Deri tani ke lexuar per ditet e mia te lumtura,
 Prit, prit se ka edhe me keq

----------


## 2043

> O vlla te me falesh nese po i fys turinjte kot ne temen tende ,por Ditari eshte simbol personal . Halle kemi te gjithe sepse jemi shqiptare ky fat na ra . 
> Ditari eshte personal dhe intimitet por nese shikon ndonje pergjigje me spec mos u nxeh sepse ke nisur nje valle , mendohu ta hedhesh deri ne fund .
> Gjithe te mirat bye .


Te falenderoj per postimin.
E hapa kete teme duke e ditur qe ka me mijera si une. Nese dikush mendon se mund te tallet me kete teme e ka gabim. Une nuk kam ndermend te replikoj me asnje. E di fort mire qe ditari eshte personal, per kete arsye kam ndryshuar vetem emrat por jo ngjarjet, qe disa qe nuk e dine, ta kuptojne kalvarin e gjate e te hidhur mbi te cilin ne kaluam. Gjykimin le ta japim te gjithe se bashku ne fund te temes
Me shume respekt per lexuesit e mi  --- 2043---

----------


## Igli_Vlonjati

E dini se nga ndryshojne vajzat e mira nga ato te keqija?????????? Sepse te mirat mbajne ditar ndesa te keqijat nuk kane as kohe per ta shkruajtur ate.... VAJZA MBANI DITAR.... (e gjitha kjo eshte 1 thenie qe e kam lexuar diku)

----------


## dardajan

> *Une di se te mbash Ditar eshte dicka intime dhe qe askush nuk duhet te lexoje ato cka shkruan aty..Gjithsesi te pergezoje per kete inicjative*


Ai  qe  shkruan  eshte  nje  askush  per  te  gjith  ne   ,dhe  ne   qe  lexojme jemi  te  gjith  askushi  per  ate qe  shkruan  kjo  eshte  e  bukura  e  forumit  dhe  e  nofkave  qe  sekreti  edhe  pse  thuhet  ngelet  prap  sekret .
Vazhdo  te  refehesh  apo  te  tregosh  pasi  kjo  do  te  ndihmoje  per  te  kaluar  brengat  e  jetes,  dhe  kur  ta  kesh  mbaruar  me  siguri  do  ndihesh  shum  me  mir  se  sa  kur  nise  te  shkruash .

----------


## ABIGAIL

Po lexoj, shkruan bukur.
Vertet ky eshte realiteti, dhe keshtu ka ndodhur dhe ndodh ketu ne Greqi.

Po te shkruanin te gjithe ato qe kane kaluar dhe iu kane ndodhur, te pakten ketu ne Greqi, te tjeret qe do ti lexonin, do ti urrenin ne maksimum greket, por mendoj se kudo ne bote, ka njerez qe sillen keq me te huajt dhe racizem te madh.

Po pres vazhdimin.... :buzeqeshje:

----------

